# Your dog remembers what you did



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

This is a "no duh" for most of us with long standing associations with smart dogs. Nevertheless you should find this study interesting:
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2016-11/cp-ydr111616.php


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the article. This is one of those controversial topics that seem to lead nowhere. More research needs to be done for sure.


----------

